# crappie eggs



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I caught a few crappie the other day and while cleaning them I noticed eggs in a few and thought it unusual. A few days later while cleaning a few more I noticed the same thing. I found this info If anybody was curious.
http://www.crappie.com/gr8vb3/showthread.php?t=10571&highlight=eggs+fall+crappie


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah, most fish will already have the eggs present. they really start to mature during the late ice season, along with those of the perch. i have caught some perch while ice fishing that were dropping eggs already.


----------

